# Can’t Find All the Camera Settings for My Logitech Streamcam in OBS for Mac, PLEASE HELP!



## Jason4259 (Jun 5, 2021)

Cam somebody please help me? I’m trying to use OBS to record myself playing guitar. I’m using the Logitech Streamcam on macOS. The webcam’s auto exposure feature is horrible and I need to turn it off. I keep hearing online that I can turn off auto exposure, as well as adjust other settings and I’ve seen countless videos of people opening settings and clicking on Configure Video. From there they can adjust things like gain, white balance and EXPOSURE. But when I click on settings, I don’t get that Configure Video button. In fact, I seem to be missing a lot of settings. The only settings I have are resolution, frame rate, input format, color space, and video range. I’m not sure if it’s because I’m on Mac, if there’s a problem with OBS, if it’s a problem with the webcam, if there’s something I need to download, or if I’m just stupid but I’ve spent several long frustrating days trying to figure this out and I just want an answer.

How do I turn off auto exposure with the Logitech Streamcam in OBS for macOS Big Sur 11.2?


----------



## alexandre.ric (Jun 8, 2021)

Jason4259 said:


> Cam somebody please help me? I’m trying to use OBS to record myself playing guitar. I’m using the Logitech Streamcam on macOS. The webcam’s auto exposure feature is horrible and I need to turn it off. I keep hearing online that I can turn off auto exposure, as well as adjust other settings and I’ve seen countless videos of people opening settings and clicking on Configure Video. From there they can adjust things like gain, white balance and EXPOSURE. But when I click on settings, I don’t get that Configure Video button. In fact, I seem to be missing a lot of settings. The only settings I have are resolution, frame rate, input format, color space, and video range. I’m not sure if it’s because I’m on Mac, if there’s a problem with OBS, if it’s a problem with the webcam, if there’s something I need to download, or if I’m just stupid but I’ve spent several long frustrating days trying to figure this out and I just want an answer.
> 
> How do I turn off auto exposure with the Logitech Streamcam in OBS for macOS Big Sur 11.2?



In macosx there is no such option, it only exists on windows, I have a Logitech and I use the Logitune application on the logitech website, every time I start transmitting one I turn off the automatic exposure and other settings I want to modify.


----------



## alexandre.ric (Jun 8, 2021)

Jason4259 said:


> Cam somebody please help me? I’m trying to use OBS to record myself playing guitar. I’m using the Logitech Streamcam on macOS. The webcam’s auto exposure feature is horrible and I need to turn it off. I keep hearing online that I can turn off auto exposure, as well as adjust other settings and I’ve seen countless videos of people opening settings and clicking on Configure Video. From there they can adjust things like gain, white balance and EXPOSURE. But when I click on settings, I don’t get that Configure Video button. In fact, I seem to be missing a lot of settings. The only settings I have are resolution, frame rate, input format, color space, and video range. I’m not sure if it’s because I’m on Mac, if there’s a problem with OBS, if it’s a problem with the webcam, if there’s something I need to download, or if I’m just stupid but I’ve spent several long frustrating days trying to figure this out and I just want an answer.
> 
> How do I turn off auto exposure with the Logitech Streamcam in OBS for macOS Big Sur 11.2?



You can also use Logitech GHUB which is very good, in this link you can find all these apps 









						Software
					






					support.logi.com


----------



## nottooloud (Jun 8, 2021)

There's an inexpensive app called Webcam Settings on the Mac App Store that does pretty well.


----------



## Jason4259 (Jun 8, 2021)

alexandre.ric said:


> In macosx there is no such option, it only exists on windows, I have a Logitech and I use the Logitune application on the logitech website, every time I start transmitting one I turn off the automatic exposure and other settings I want to modify.


I tried Logitune and apparently my Logitech StreamCam is not supported by it for some reason. I'll give GHUB a shot.


----------



## Jason4259 (Jun 8, 2021)

alexandre.ric said:


> You can also use Logitech GHUB which is very good, in this link you can find all these apps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't work either. I plug the webcam into the Mac and it doesn't recognize it. I paid $160 for a this webcam and it's as compatible as a USB Pet Rock. (SERIOUSLY SCREW LOGITECH)


----------



## Notinasnaid (Jun 9, 2021)

I use the WebCam settings app, mentioned above, to solve a similar issue with the Logitech BRIO webcam. It works well. You can set it to load at login, and you can set a default profile. I needed to disable autofocus and auto exposure. But it seemed to have a side effect - as near as I could determine there is also an audio limiter in the webcam microphone that stops nasty clipping. After using Webcam settings we get nasty clipping when being loud. There does not seem to be any control over this, I wonder if the webcam has only a single control for auto exposure and audio limiter. Anyway, we ended having to get an external microphone we could control, which was a whole other adventure.


----------



## Jason4259 (Jun 10, 2021)

nottooloud said:


> There's an inexpensive app called Webcam Settings on the Mac App Store that does pretty well.





Notinasnaid said:


> I use the WebCam settings app, mentioned above, to solve a similar issue with the Logitech BRIO webcam. It works well. You can set it to load at login, and you can set a default profile. I needed to disable autofocus and auto exposure. But it seemed to have a side effect - as near as I could determine there is also an audio limiter in the webcam microphone that stops nasty clipping. After using Webcam settings we get nasty clipping when being loud. There does not seem to be any control over this, I wonder if the webcam has only a single control for auto exposure and audio limiter. Anyway, we ended having to get an external microphone we could control, which was a whole other adventure.


IT WORKS! FINALLY, SOMETHING THAT ACTUALLY WORKS! Holy crap, thank you both so much. I've been trying to fix this all week and I had just about given up hope. But now the problem is solved. Now if you'll excuse me, I have a lot of uninstalling to do


----------



## Deisito (Jul 31, 2021)

¿Has encontrado alguna otra solución para el enfoque automático en mac que no sea comprar la aplicación en las tiendas de Apple?


----------



## Deisito (Jul 31, 2021)

Have you found any other solution for the autofocus on mac that is not to buy the application in apple Stores?


----------



## nottooloud (Aug 1, 2021)

Deisito said:


> Have you found any other solution for the autofocus on mac that is not to buy the application in apple Stores?


Sure. If you don't want to pay the programmer the price of a couple coffees for the work they did, you can buy a different camera that actually supports the computer platform you're using, or you can write a program yourself.


----------



## Deisito (Aug 2, 2021)

nottooloud said:


> Sure. If you don't want to pay the programmer the price of a couple coffees for the work they did, you can buy a different camera that actually supports the computer platform you're using, or you can write a program yourself.


Well thank you very much friend ... you are really nice.


----------



## sasebastian (Aug 18, 2021)

@Jason4259  There is an application by LogiTech to control and configure the StreamCam called Camera Settings. You can get it at  https://support.logi.com/hc/en-us/articles/360049055854. It will let you configure the autofocus, color, white balance and control zoom pan and tilt.


----------

